# Small shop going union.



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

good luck.. One man shop forever. which isn't a bad thing.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

-Access to training

-Benefit Administration(actually saves us money when we don't need to worry about admin costs on our benefit plan for the guys)

-Apprenticeship (everyone is trained)

-Dispute resolution process

-Safety (all necessary safety training is provided by the LU)

-Predictable Labor Costs (no negotiating of rates when or if you everneed extra hands)

-Lower Workers Comps Rates (at least in my area)


I know some of those points fall under access to manpower but.....:laughing:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

mr hands said:


> Give me a good excuse why to go.
> 
> Don't need access to the manpower.
> 
> Plan on working residential and commercial controls.


Really if you don't need the manpower there is no reason to get involved with a hiring hall.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

You may be in a situation that Brian John was and for him, it seemed to work out. I think he recruited and trained his own guys and cleared them through the hall but I might be a bit fuzzy on the story.
He definitely made some personal sacrifices but does seem to have a nice business. 
I can't speak for him of course and he might correct me here and that would be just fine with me but, I think he made the move for business reasons and of course to take care of his guys a little better than average.
If you are in a nice inch and not scraping by, it would give you access to some short term labor if you needed to nang out a job and your guys would get some really nice pension and healthcare benefits.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

mr hands said:


> Give me a good excuse why to go.
> 
> Don't need access to the manpower.
> 
> Plan on working residential and commercial controls.


If you don't need access to the manpower then in your case it may not be of any benefit. BUT...could it be that you have not been wanting to bid on very large jobs because you may not be able to supply the labor requirements with "qualified" electricians. There are very qualified people both in the union...and the non-union segment but the union usually has a handful to give to you on a short notice.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

No benefit to you at all if you plan to stay a one man shop. You would be a great benefit to the JATC though if you sign on and take an apprentice to work with you. I think apprentices learn those most in small shops especially working with a master.


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

My problem is attitude.

The ibew guys with good attitudes are already working for somebody else, and it's likely going to stay that way.

How do I screen for the top thirty percent without going bankrupt giving away my money for free? I don't have an industrial t&m job.


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

mr hands said:


> My problem is attitude.
> 
> The ibew guys with good attitudes are already working for somebody else, and it's likely going to stay that way.
> 
> How do I screen for the top thirty percent without going bankrupt giving away my money for free? I don't have an industrial t&m job.


I'm curious what you mean by attitude? Because a "bad" attitude can be interpreted differently.

Case in point. I have been told I was the worst apprentice by a journeyman and I have been told I was best apprentice by another journeyman.


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

eejack said:


> Really if you don't need the manpower there is no reason to get involved with a hiring hall.


Or if you do need manpower there is no need in some places:no:


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

mr hands said:


> Give me a good excuse why to go. Don't need access to the manpower. Plan on working residential and commercial controls.


 the unlimited access to ( supposedly ) trained manpower , is the main selling point of being a signatory union contractor . If you plan on staying manageable enough with the crew you have , I'd keep it that way . They can only strong arm people so much to get you work , and for a small shop that won't take any of their guys , you're not really helping their cause any . Besides , once you sign , it's not really your company anymore . Big brother will be watching over your every move .


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

drumnut08 said:


> the unlimited access to ( supposedly ) trained manpower , is the main selling point of being a signatory union contractor . If you plan on staying manageable enough with the crew you have , I'd keep it that way . They can only strong arm people so much to get you work , and for a small shop that won't take any of their guys , you're not really helping their cause any . Besides , once you sign , it's not really your company anymore . Big brother will be watching over your every move .


I guess it depends on the local. I've never had any problems. I have a good relationship with the hall. If your not trying to cheat the men, you will be fine.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

drumnut08 said:


> the unlimited access to ( supposedly ) trained manpower , is the main selling point of being a signatory union contractor . If you plan on staying manageable enough with the crew you have , I'd keep it that way . They can only strong arm people so much to get you work , and for a small shop that won't take any of their guys , you're not really helping their cause any . Besides , once you sign , it's not really your company anymore . Big brother will be watching over your every move .


I really don't understand your last two sentences. *Totally False*.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

mr hands said:


> Give me a good excuse why to go.
> 
> Don't need access to the manpower.
> 
> Plan on working residential and commercial controls.


Keep up your ticket, pension and healthcare, you can always go back if something in your life changes.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

drumnut08 said:


> the unlimited access to ( supposedly ) trained manpower , is the main selling point of being a signatory union contractor . If you plan on staying manageable enough with the crew you have , I'd keep it that way . They can only strong arm people so much to get you work , and for a small shop that won't take any of their guys , you're not really helping their cause any . *Besides , once you sign , it's not* *really your company anymore . Big brother will be watching over your every move* .


Depends on the local I guess drum. We are signatory and the hall never has word number to say about our day to day operations unless we step over a line, which is never knowingly done and is immediately fixed if it does happen. We remit the dues, the pension, the H&W and all the other little bennies that are required on a monthly basis and we never have a problem with the hall. 

The only issue we ever have is some of the guys we have hired from there haven't been exactly top shelf material.:laughing: Thats why I put all my calls in for one to two weeks. If the guy doesn't work out.....I give him the week and lay him off.


----------

